
Why I'm against E-Voting - metaodi
http://metaodi.ch/posts/2015/09/why-i-am-against-e-voting/
======
DanAndersen
One other good reason why e-voting may be a bad idea is that it opens the door
to the powerful pressuring others to vote in a particular way. The secret
ballot is important; if voting in public is possible, and it's possible to
have some verifiable way of saying that a particular person voted a particular
way, that can lead to abuses where, for example, employers force their
employees to vote at work where their screens are being watched.

~~~
onestone
Good e-voting systems would allow you to change your vote as many times as you
want before the deadline. This makes pressuring/bribing ineffective, as you
are able to change your vote afterwards.

